# How do you cope with cats eating yucky stuff?



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I saw one of my ferals and her kitten drinking with gusto from a puddle that had stagnated_earlier a kitten found a squashed toad_ this is on an alley by a junkyard _and wouldn't come to the food dish..
Wich makes me wonder, aren't cats repelled by food that smells 'off'? (OK maybe the toad was fresh, probably dead a few hours but the water smelled terrible :| ) I explore the area for things that might have died and gone bad but can't pick up nor find everything


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I had replied to your thread a few days ago and for some reason I messed up and the message didn't come back 
Yes, I too see the kitties here touching, eating, drinking out of yucky puddles. I make sure I leave fresh water everywhere ..and if I see them eating something they are not supposed to I go out and feed them so they won't have to
It is a lot of work ...but that won't hold me back :wink: .
Sometimes they are not hungry, thirsty however ..I guess it is in their nature 8)


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I agree, their tastes aren't ours of course..I remember that about cats not eating something that smelled 'off', we know they aren't scavengers but on the other hand I suppose day old defrosted turkey chubb doesn't smell worse than half-eaten prey that's been left in a tree or under something to eat later..ask any lioness or another cat cousin :wink:


----------

